# Wooden Clothes Pegs???



## AstroNAbbey (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey Guys...I use Wooden pegs to keep the two doors where Astro and Abbeys food And Water Bowls go...He absolutely Loves chewing on these Wooden Pegs..and this morning I noticed Abbey has starting doing it aswell...She sees Astro as her "Teacher",she loves copying him ...Ahaha anyway I just want to Know if it is safe for them to be chewing on these pegs...Or are there Safer things to use to keep these Cage entries Closed???..I just use them so they can't Open the small gates by their Water And Food bowls... 
:wf cinnamon:
earl:


----------



## AstroNAbbey (Aug 9, 2014)

Well...Is anybody Willing to Reply???  Lol


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't have an answer as far as the pegs, but I use a twist tie that comes on the bread to keep Joey's food door shut. He hasn't tried with his water door, but loves to slide his food door up and slip out under it. I'd hate for it to fall on him.


----------



## AstroNAbbey (Aug 9, 2014)

Well that sounds like a good idea,maybe I'll start using those Twist ties...Thanks !


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*wooden pegs*

I have used the wooden pegs for a while and you're right - Bennie loves to chew on them. I have never had a problem with past birds. My sister and I also had parakeets that loved to chew the pegs up, too. They are just plain wood, not chemically treated, so I think they are okay.


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

On an Italian parrot-breeder website about self-made toys for parrots they encouraged people to use wooden cloth-pegs (as well as wooden spoons) in toy-making, so, as far as 'safe to chew' I would say that's a yes (so long as the pegs are untreated wood, that is).


----------



## AstroNAbbey (Aug 9, 2014)

Haha thanx for your opinions guys..atleast now that I know its safe...so I'll let them chew chew chew like two trains...:rofl: .....thanx again guys !!!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah its safe. They like to chew on wood.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

TamaMoo said:


> I don't have an answer as far as the pegs, but I use a twist tie that comes on the bread to keep Joey's food door shut. He hasn't tried with his water door, but loves to slide his food door up and slip out under it. I'd hate for it to fall on him.


The ones with lead? I've heard of birds dying from chewing on those and getting heavy metal poisoning!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Are you serious?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> The ones with lead? I've heard of birds dying from chewing on those and getting heavy metal poisoning!


These are lead free and safe. They are on human food packaging, so they have to be lead free because of children.


----------



## AstroNAbbey (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah they definately are lead free...so they are Safe...the twist ties here in South Africa are also lead free,so its all safe


----------

